# Gamer PC 600 euro Max.



## Vordack (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 

ich soll nem Kumpel nen Gamer PC zusammenstellen.

Hier mien Vorschlag:
ASRock ASROCK AM3+ 870 Extreme3 R2.0 (GBL/R/F/DDRIII)
68,95
8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1600 DIMM CL8 Dual Kit	
64,29	
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s	
46,32	
1024MB Sparkle GeForce GTX 560 Ti Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) 
181,59	
Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 GT S754, 939, AM2(+), AM3 AMD	
7,90	
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk	
19,90	
550W Rasurbo Eco & Power EAP550	
32,71	
AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955 4x 3.20GHz So.AM3 BOX	
91,85	
ATX Antec Gamer Case Three Hundred Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz	
47,8	
Sharkoon Headset Rush 3,5mm Klinkenstecker schwarz	
11,40	
Sharkoon FireGlider Black Laser Maus Schwarz/Rot USB	
21,39	

Sind 594 Euro.

Eigentlich bin ich rel. glücklich mit der Zusammenstellung, es geht mir nur darum für die 600 Lappen das beste rauszuholen da er echt wenig Geld hat und jeder gesparte Cent hilft.

Hauptsächlich geht es mir hier um die Grafikkarte, das Gehäuse. 

Also bei der Grafikkarte möchte ich doch möglichst viel Leistung. Ich hab ne 460 zu Hause und eventuell nehem ich dann seine Neue, gebe ihm meine Alte und zahle ihn dann noch die Differenz... Allerings sollte die neue 181 Euro auch nicht übersteigen. Hat ATI für den Preis erheblich bessere?

Bei dem Gehäuse sind wir relativ anspruchslos. Ich hasse aber diese 19,90 Gehäuse bei denen man sich wegen der scharfen Kannten immer seine Finger aufschneidet und wo die Festplattenschächte so "oldschool" sind.

Habt ihr da bessere/günstigere Vorschläge?

Danke.

Ach ja, Tastatur hab ich ihm meine G11 geschenkt. Als Betriebssystem schenke ich ihm mein Vista 64. Außerdem hab ich zwar nen Bequiet, habe aber früher mit Rasurbo auch gutre Erfahrungen gemacht, und er Preisunterschied ist halt immens^^


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

Die Ripjaws mit DDR3-1600 und auch CL8 sind Unsinn. Man merkt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 1600, die CL bringen auch nix. Und für OC kann man den Takt fixen, so dass man auch da kein "schnelleres" RAM braucht, weil das ansonsten mit der CPU zusammen zu sehr übertaktet wird.

Es reicht also 2x4GB RAM für ca 40€, irgendein DDR3-1333 CL9. 

Dafür würd ich dann beim CPU-Kühler einen etwas besseren nehmen, zB nen Scythe Katana 3.€ Vielleicht ist dann auch ein X4 965 drin, und falls das Board kein USB3 hat, könnte man dann eines für 10€ mehr suchen, das auch USB3 hat. 

Das Headset ist natürlich unterste Kanone, ist ja Klar: selbst reine Kopfhörer für den Preis wären schon grenzwertig   aber zum hören und sprechen wird es reichen.


----------



## Vordack (7. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank.

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
33,90

Scythe Katana 3 AMD und Intel S939, AM2, AM2+, AM3, 775, 
21,07

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ ATX
78,45

Die Komponenten habe ich ausgetaucht und komme nun auf nen Gesamtpreis von 586,38. Das ist doch schon mal klasse, danke.

Es ist mir klar daß das Headset mit meinem Teufel System nicht mithalten kann, es geht da aber primär ums kommunizieren, Der Sound selber ist nicht das Hauptkriterium. Er hat noch andere Boxen, das Headset ist halt nur wenn wir zusammen daddeln wollen und es hat bei Mindfactory gute Bewertungen bekommen.

Das einzige wo man noch was machen könnte wäre wohl das Gehäuse und die Graka.


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. Oktober 2011)

die 15€ bis zum ausreizen des budgets lieber in ein gutes marken netzteil stecken, rasurbo ist da nicht so toll.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

ja, seh ich auch jetzt erst: nur 32-35€ für 550W ist nichts. Da ist ein 350W Markennetzteil für 40€ sogar schon besser.


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Oktober 2011)

Kaud dir ein super flower 600/650 Watt das ist recht billig (40 Euro) und wird reichen
Ist vielleicht keine ganz so tolle marke wie bequiet oder cougar oder so aber es wird reichen


----------



## Adamanthul (8. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach könntest du auch noch 20€ bei dem Gehäuse sparen, das Xigmatek Asgard ATX gibts für ~28€ und falls man keine Sonderansprüche hat, bekommt man dafür ein solides Gehäuse.
Scharfe Kanten gibt es an meinem Modell nicht und die Laufwerksschächte sind mir auch nicht negativ aufgefallen, dazu muss ich sagen dass ich noch keine Laufwerk ausgewechselt habe () und auch nicht weiß, was du mit "oldschool" meinst.
Aber falls es wirklich um jeden Euro geht lieber dort 20€ sparen und dann ein Headset für 30€ kaufen, denn mit einem für 11€ wird niemand glücklich.


----------



## svd (8. Oktober 2011)

Das Antec Three Hundred ist schön und schlicht gehalten.

Muss aber alle Interessierte auf die ungünstige Platzierung der Frontanschlüsse (USB, Audio) aufmerksam machen.

Nervt total beim Datenträger einlegen. Das sich öffnende Laufwerk stöpselt gerne das USB Gamepad aus. 
Wenn nicht, geht es durch den Widerstand des Headsetkabels wieder zu. Aber nicht ganz, weil dann wieder das Gamepadkabel dazwischen klemmt. NARF!

Der vormontierten 140mm Tri-Cool Lüfter an der Oberseite, wird im Laufe der Zeit, selbst auf Low, hörbar. Das mitschwingende dünne Blech trägt auch seinen Teil dazu bei. Nicht störend, aber ungeeignet für Stealth-PCs.


----------

